# Just EAT Something!



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Ryker (4 year old, 7 lb toy poodle) has always been a picky eater. He's recently (in the last week) gotten a lot worse. I soften his kibble (Turkey & Potato by Wellness Simple), cook him ground turkey/ground beef, sweet potatoes/carrots/cottage cheese/yogurt/peas/green beans (won't touch any of it). Before I could get him to eat all his protein and part of his kibble if I sat down and hand fed it to him. Now he won't even eat then.

He's underweight and shakes all the time - but my current vet at the practice will not offer any solutions unless he starts losing weight. 

I've tried to put his food in treat balls, used canned food, Nutra-Cal, appetite sprays, exercised him vigorously first....all to no avail.

He was on prednisone last May for his cataract surgery. He ate like he was hungry while on the steroids. He also had more energy, seemed happier (wanted to play more, wagged his tail more, had more pep). Obviously we can't keep him on prednisone forever, but I did notice that he seemed "happier" when he was eating regularly and a full portion. 

Earlier this week he did wake me up twice in the middle of the night with a bout of diarrhea, but that seemed to pass within a day. 

So now I'm wondering...do I take him to a different vet? Do I try a different dog food (we've been through a lot already) like Bil - Jac? I know that's not a great brand and I hate to put him back on grains, but Bil - Jac is supposed to work wonders on dogs with no appetite and little weight. 

Any help? Suggestions? He's also on famotidine twice a day for acid reflux.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I would find a different vet, get another opinion. Sounds like your pup has some sort of digestive upset. I just went through something similar with my Cappi granted she is 13, but waiting until the dog loses weight isn't cool in a small dog IMHO


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I have had my share if difficult eaters. The problem is that if they go too long without eating, that in itself will cause digestive upset, and then they very legitimately don't want to eat. When that happens I will put a bib on them and force feed some baby food. Typically ten minutes after they get some food into them they will feel better and find their appetite for regular food,


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Does he eat at all? How frequently... What if you take a hands off approach? Just see how frequently/much he eats if you act like you do not care if he eats or not? 

If he does not eat in his own every 3 days, then, I'd get worried.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I had a PWD that acted very much like you describe. I use to cry trying to get him to eat. A couple of times I had to take him to the vet for fluids. He threw up some times and did not eat well. He was under weight and very nervous at times.

At the age of 8 he finally would not eat for almost a week. I took him to the Univ of Illinois vet school on recommendation from my vet and turned out he had Addison's Disease, which means his body did not produce cortisone. They kept him for 3 days, gave him an injection, and then daily prednisone. It was a relief to finally understand his problem. With medication he lived a good life until almost 15 years. If you have not tested Riker for Addisons, you might want to do that.

The fact that he did so well on prednisone really makes me think he needs to be tested.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> I had a PWD that acted very much like you describe. I use to cry trying to get him to eat. A couple of times I had to take him to the vet for fluids. He threw up some times and did not eat well. He was under weight and very nervous at times.
> 
> At the age of 8 he finally would not eat for almost a week. I took him to the Univ of Illinois vet school on recommendation from my vet and turned out he had Addison's Disease, which means his body did not produce cortisone. They kept him for 3 days, gave him an injection, and then daily prednisone. It was a relief to finally understand his problem. With medication he lived a good life until almost 15 years. If you have not tested Riker for Addisons, you might want to do that.
> 
> The fact that he did so well on prednisone really makes me think he needs to be tested.


Thank you for the information. I am definitely going to be having him tested - I will demand it.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Missy has never really liked any food until I did the last food change. They are on I AND LOVE AND YOU - red meat recipe. Missy loves it. Too much I think. It's grain free. and 5 star.


----------

